#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-09
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | IRC Meeting 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | Precise Release Party Coming Up! -> http://j.mp/PreciseParty  | April Meeting Canceled Due to Easter
<tanin> <-- is an Ubuntu user who lives in Vancouver, but spends a lot of time in Portland.  Has a deep passion for everything open source, and would like to become an active ubuntu-us-or participating member.
<TRAVISg> Hey guys, I have not paid for a cell phone in over three years and know need to get one pronto. Please let me know your inside scoop on affordable providers and retailers. I do not need cutting edge or even every service. Please you guys are my insiders.
<TRAVISg> My e-mail is travisgonzales23@gmail.com let me know
<TRAVISg> Looking forward to the 29th
<bkerensa> hi nathwill
<bkerensa> good morning TRAVISg
 * bkerensa runs off to do some android hacking
<TRAVISg> Good morning
<TRAVISg> all
<TRAVISg>  I am running late to work WWWWEEEEEE!!!!!
<TRAVISg> Going to idle though I will be in and out through the day
<TRAVISg> bkerensa your the tech pundit give me the cell phone low down.
<nathwill> morning people!
<nathwill> just hanging out, getting ready to get aggressive with this mysql repair. how's your morning going?
<nathwill> and victory
<bkerensa> nathwill: good good
<nathwill> hellz yeah
<nathwill> helps when you fix corrupt databases before trying to migrate from mysql4 to mysql5...
 * nathwill rolls eyes
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> nathwill: i hear the new yahoo road map is a coming
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> well then you've heard more than i have! o_O
<bkerensa> nathwill: apparently a all-hands meeting tomorrow :P
<nathwill> ah
<nathwill> yeah, i heard about that. be interesting to see how quick kara swisher gets the leak...
<bkerensa> maybe that excludes anyone who doesnt work at HQ
<nathwill> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> no, all hands are all hands
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> webcast?
<nathwill> yessir
<bkerensa> what if you want to ask a question?
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> there's a dial-in number
<bkerensa> lol
<nathwill> srsly dude
<bkerensa> nathwill: you should make some suggestions ;) maybe you will get bumped up
<bkerensa> or down
<nathwill> or out
<nathwill> regardless, interesting times
<nathwill> how goes life at the new house?
<nathwill> you get bombarded on easter?
<bkerensa> nathwill: ahh good kinda... Our neighbor is moving and our landlord is letting us find suitors for next door and giving us a $200 credit to find someone we like
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> although we did have some very odd power issues that required a electrician to spend six hours out here replacing every receptacle which was not bueno
<bkerensa> :P
<nathwill> ah, good times
<nathwill> how odd?
<bkerensa> nathwill: uhh well we were without power for five hours because who ever re-modeled this place jimmy rigged our wiring
<nathwill> what awesomeness did they achieve?
<bkerensa> I had to go to home depot and buy breakers and try to sort it that way which did nothing... in the end it was a short in one of the receptecles so they upgraded the entire place
<bkerensa> all sockets and switches are now new
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I think it cost my landlord a little over a grand
<bkerensa> :(
<bkerensa> nathwill: TIL you can make Ubuntu shoes with Nike iD
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> i saw something about that... pretty crazy
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://j.mp/IaHbUM <-
<nathwill> wonder if they do size 17
<bkerensa> heh
<nathwill> uuuugh
<nathwill> gotta figure out how to have win7 suspend event kick off an action...
<nathwill> boo
<bkerensa> nathwill: yay I won tje juju contest :D with kees
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> oh  x.x
 * kees hugs bkerensa
<bkerensa> kees: I didnt read the full e-mail :(
<kees> bkerensa: hehe
<kees> bkerensa: I couldn't decide if this was "public" or not.
<cy1> what juju contest?
 * kees waves his hands,"nothing to see here"
<bkerensa> nothing at all
<bkerensa> kees: well considering "he" does not idle here :P
<bkerensa> and its so quiet
 * kees nods
<nathwill> what charm did y'all write?
<nathwill> ^bkerensa / kees
 * bkerensa coughs
<bkerensa> nothing to be seen here
<bkerensa> :D
<kees> nathwill: it'll be public in a little bit, then we can talk about it.
<sbeattie> kees: are you breaking embargos again? :-)
<kees> sbeattie: heh, bkerensa did! :)
<bkerensa> heh
<nathwill> yokee dokee
<nathwill> i'm so proud to have obtained embargoed nation status
<nathwill> soon i'll be an admitted member of the UN
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> uuugh
<nathwill> just had to break some poor soul's heart... because y! msgr has no voice/video support on *nix
<nathwill> :(
<cy1> meh, video chat
<cy1> why did they want voice/video?
<cy1> Just for grunt grunt ape grunt?
<nathwill> while i agree with you... consumer linux needs to satisfy consumer wants...
<cy1> meh, consumers
<bkerensa> nathwill: who want to voice with u?
<cy1> consumers should be producers, not just brainless nazislaves.
<cy1> voice chat should be possible but, like the telephone, it's only really useful as a novelty thing. And some of us get tired of novelties after trying them out.
<nathwill> bkerensa, nobody, just trying to answer question in another channel, and confirmed my previous experience
<nathwill> had once upon a time a routine of voice chatting with my mom once a week
<cy1> I think pidgin has voice chat over jabber... not sure since I don't have a mic
<nathwill> yeah, jabber's not y! msgr though. i agree this specific issue is not a linux issue, but a closed platform issue.
<nathwill> just sucks
<cy1> yeah...
<cy1> As the closed source community once again attests, incompatibility is profitable.
<bkerensa> this is why google wins over yahoo
<bkerensa> yahoo is old school :)
<nathwill> cy1... short term...
<nathwill> and bkerensa.. ?? i cannot respond
<cy1> nathwill: yahoo instant messager has been going for quite a while, actually...
<bkerensa> nathwill: and you should propose to CEO tomorrow that Yahoo get with the picture by courting Nix users
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> cy1, you'd be surprised
<cy1> nathwill: surprised at what?
<nathwill> popularity
<cy1> what, its popularity is down?
<cy1> I just wish more people would use digital signing and end to end encryption. I hate having to blare my IP address out just to come here.
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> cy1: u dont have to
<bkerensa> cy1: get a cloak?
<cy1> bkerensa: yeah, and put a bandaid over a leaky sewer main
<bkerensa> cy1: it is not a leak sewer main... :) being naked is natural... if one doesnt like it they should cover up with a fig leaf
<bkerensa> :P
<cy1> bkerensa: Being naked is natural. Being unable to protect yourself is artificial.
<cy1> I can see all the lurkers in this channel, but not the ISP spies, not the sysops, not the government, not anyone spying on my wireless. But they can all see me, and record everything I say secretly and anonymously, because you all won't use e2e.
<cy1> That ain't exactly the garden of Eden when it comes to natural situations I say.
<bkerensa> :D
<cy1> Not like anyone is listening, just that it annoys me that I can't protect myself if they were.
<bkerensa> cy1: Well ubuntulog and ubuntulo12 are listening
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> and lubotu1 and meetingology for that matter
<bkerensa> :)
<cy1> <3
<cy1> Who needs to encrypt a public chat anyway? xD
<cy1> IRC over Tor/i2p is nice though. Nobody can get your IP address, so you can be more honest about stuff.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> cy1: Your privacy chariot has arrived ^
<cy1> pff
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :)
<nathwill> srsly, not sure what purpose encrypting comms held in a publicly logged irc channel are
<bkerensa> nathwill: you need to get on the znc bandwagon
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> bah
<nathwill> i'm available when i am available!
<blkperl> bad compiz! why are you taking all the cpu?
<bkerensa> ;p
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-10
<nathwill> night all. probably catch ya later.
<shirgall> I use https to talk to freenode because not all my comms here are publicly logged irc channel traffic
<shirgall> (he said randomly)
<cy1> shirgall: You mean SSL? Yeah, that's half decent assuming you know good root CAs. Sysops can still read your privmsgs though. Better to use OTR for that, in my opinion.
<bkerensa> shirgall: I got some nice swag for you if you come to 12.04 Release Party :) http://i.imgur.com/CeHqN.jpg
<bkerensa> and beer
<shirgall> cy1: it's ok, I know a lot of the sysops for the ubuntu stuff
<shirgall> bkerensa: believe it or not I'm going to south africa for a week :/
<bkerensa> shirgall: lucky you... I have been watching a lot of South African films lately
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Bang Bang Club
<shirgall> It's not like I get to play, I'll have to work
<bkerensa> shirgall: I'm sure you will be in Oakland in May?
<shirgall> bkerensa: it's iffy, not all of us go to every one
<shirgall> bkerensa: I'm tempted to go anyway
<bkerensa> shirgall: Ahh I thought it was a requirement :D
<shirgall> bkerensa: I'm not in Ubuntu development, I'm in Professional Engineering Services
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> shirgall: I am not a Ubuntu Developer either though :P
<shirgall> bkerensa: So, I get to go once a year, but I have to apply and get approved
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> wow
<shirgall> That's why I was stoked to go to Budapest last year
<shirgall> But I didn't go to Orlando
<bkerensa> much better then Oakland
<shirgall> Admittedly I've been to Oakland before, when I used to work for Informix
<bkerensa> I am just concerned that I am going to end up being bored in Oakland since they have yet to post any tracks and I only have two meetings scheduled so far
<cy1> shirgall: I mean the Freenode sysops, not chanops.
<shirgall> cy1: Yeah, if it's really secret I pick up the phone
<cy1> shirgall: No, they can read your phone conversations, at least when you privmsg over https.
<shirgall> cy1: moderately secret, we have pw-protected channels on Freenode and Jabber. :)
<bkerensa> :D
<cy1> pw-protected...?
 * bkerensa is out for dinner
<bkerensa> +K
<shirgall> cy1: You'll note Canonical has its own voip server for the REALLY secret stuff :)
<cy1> Oh, that's another thing that doesn't apply to sysops.
<cy1> VOIP server, IRC server, long as everything is encrypted you're good. The former just wastes huge amounts of bandwidth.
<nathwill> beep boop beep
<bkerensa> indeed
<nathwill> the silence is too much
<nathwill> how is everyone?
<nibalizer> bu21
<bkerensa> ...
<bkerensa> nathwill: Offer a iPad 3 then maybe people will talk
<bkerensa> :D
<nathwill> pffft
<nathwill> kde tablet
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> ikr
<bkerensa> nathwill: this will make your day more happy http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZPfsPJDfXc
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-11
<nathwill> i am
<nathwill> so confused
<bkerensa> nathwill: wait till the end
<nathwill> bkerensa, yeah, i've seen it all now
<nathwill> still in a wild state of disorientation
<bkerensa> nathwill: you working today?
<nathwill> bkerensa, yessir. hangin' out doing the usual
<bkerensa> nathwill: you wanna set us up a bot?
<nathwill> bkerensa, for the irc?
<nathwill> bkerensa, i'd be glad to.
<bkerensa> nathwill: let me set you up a shell account
<bkerensa> nathwill: PM?
<nathwill> sure.
<bkerensa> New logo is on the site -> http://www.ubuntu-oregon.org/
<bkerensa> time to get links to our social media stuff on the homepage
<nathwill> whoo hoo
<tgm4883> bkerensa, good job on Subway
<tgm4883> and kees as well for sbuild
<tgm4883> bkerensa, you should probably mark that somewhere that the Oregon team had two people in the juju charm contest
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I will.. it will go in our monthly report to the borg collective
<nathwill> headed out, catch y'all later!
<bkerensa> wow I just noticed Ubuntu Oregon is in 830+ peoples circles on G+
<Test_> bkerensa: echo
<Test_> bkerensa
<Test_> bkerensa: echo
<Test_> bkerensa
<Notifo> bkerensa
<Notifo> bkerensa
<nathwill> morning all!
<bkerensa> ello
<bkerensa> nathwill: Bring on the Kraken
<nathwill> Krakenify
<bkerensa> hi jPiroshky
<jPiroshky> hey ben, are you getting excited about the release party?
<bkerensa> jPiroshky: I guess :P it just means work for me.... maybe if nathwill does the little speech beforehand this year
<bkerensa> :D
<jPiroshky> I went to the dorkbotpdx meeting at the backspace this week; there was some neat stuff. I liked the face-tracking animatronic robot and the slider controlled video synthesizer a lot.   You interested in that kinda stuff?
<bkerensa> jPiroshky: yeah
<bkerensa> jPiroshky: This summer I hope to get to more tech meets in the city
<nathwill> i can talk
<nathwill> i am a veritable font of ponitification
<nathwill> s/ponit/pont/g
<bkerensa> nathwill: :D what are you going to call the bot?
<nathwill> bkerensa, dunno yet
<nathwill> crackbot
<nathwill> or Trubl
<bkerensa> ;p
<nathwill> is del.icio.us still a thing?
<nathwill> we totally don't need that in a bot
<nathwill> killing it
<nathwill> noodly bits
<bkerensa> boom
<nathwill> ack
<nathwill> orebuntu bofh
<nathwill> !orebuntu help
<nathwill> hrm
<jPiroshky> ^_^
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> well, we got the little bugger to connect...
<jPiroshky> what is the bot made out of?
<nathwill> hackabot
<nathwill> i'm wondering if i muffed the config... digging
<nathwill> orebuntu cowsay "This is a test"
<nathwill> well bkerensa... you've used this thing before... i'm apparently missing the syntax to boss it around
<nathwill> hackabot cowsay "this is a test"
<bkerensa> nathwill: I have not used hackabot
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> nathwill: #osu-lug has one called manatee
<nathwill> hrm
<nathwill> i become irked
<z1l0g> hola
 * z1l0g curious about ubuntu-specific hack to GNU screen
<bkerensa> z1l0g: hi
<bkerensa> nathwill: ^ :P
<z1l0g> specifically the nice divider between vertically split regions
<z1l0g> guessing that's in the code and not simply a config file tweak
<z1l0g> what do you all typically cover in the monthly IRC meetings?
<bkerensa> z1l0g: Just discuss upcoming events and loco business
<bkerensa> uh oh nathwill is breaking stuffs :P
<bkerensa> lol
<nathwill_brb> orebuntu praise c_smith
<nathwill_brb> hackabot bofh cy1
<nathwill_brb> boooo... stupid frackin' bot...
<bkerensa> nathwill_brb: maybe #osu-lug people know best
<bkerensa> :D
 * bkerensa runs off to shake his LoCo Donation cup for Pizza money
<nathwill> orebuntu praise nathwill
<nathwill> !praise nathwill
<orebuntu> nathwill: In caressing your follicles I am only vaguely reminded of  the bitter harvest.
<nathwill> VICTORY!!
<nathwill> !praise bkerensa
<orebuntu> bkerensa: Many sausages have known things before you had time to react.
<bkerensa> nathwill: wtf
<nathwill> bkerensa, lubotu1 needs to die
<bkerensa> nathwill: I was just talking to my fiancee about having sausage for dinner
<nathwill> bkerensa, hahaha
<bkerensa> nathwill: why?
<nathwill> bkerensa, give an order to orebuntu
<nathwill> !uptime
<nathwill> !praise c_smith
<orebuntu> c_smith: The goats you buy shed a perfume that makes Marxism so terribly clear to me.
<nathwill> !proverb
<nathwill> !figlet ubuntu
<orebuntu>        _                 _
<orebuntu>  _   _| |__  _   _ _ __ | |_ _   _
<orebuntu> | | | | '_ \| | | | '_ \| __| | | |
<orebuntu> | |_| | |_) | |_| | | | | |_| |_| |
<orebuntu>  \__,_|_.__/ \__,_|_| |_|\__|\__,_|
<nathwill> orebuntu, the floor is yours. i'm off to a home-buying class
<bkerensa> oh nice
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-12
<tgm4883> !
<tgm4883> !figlet bkerensa
<orebuntu>  _     _
<orebuntu> | |__ | | _____ _ __ ___ _ __  ___  __ _
<orebuntu> | '_ \| |/ / _ \ '__/ _ \ '_ \/ __|/ _` |
<orebuntu> | |_) |   <  __/ | |  __/ | | \__ \ (_| |
<orebuntu> |_.__/|_|\_\___|_|  \___|_| |_|___/\__,_|
<tgm4883> nice
<bkero> !faglet bkero
<bkero> oops
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> lubotu1> Sorry, I don't know anything about 'figlet bkerensa'
<lubotu1> tgm4883: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bkero> !figlet bkero
<orebuntu>  _     _
<orebuntu> | |__ | | _____ _ __ ___
<orebuntu> | '_ \| |/ / _ \ '__/ _ \
<orebuntu> | |_) |   <  __/ | | (_) |
<orebuntu> |_.__/|_|\_\___|_|  \___/
<tgm4883> so apparently there are two bots in here which have the same activation command
<bkerensa> tgm4883: yeah
<bkerensa> tgm4883: lubotu
<bkerensa> we will have to see about getting all the modules lubotu has and tell Canonical to make him go away
<bkerensa> !figlet Beavers
<orebuntu>  ____
<orebuntu> | __ )  ___  __ ___   _____ _ __ ___
<orebuntu> |  _ \ / _ \/ _` \ \ / / _ \ '__/ __|
<orebuntu> | |_) |  __/ (_| |\ V /  __/ |  \__ \
<orebuntu> |____/ \___|\__,_| \_/ \___|_|  |___/
<bkerensa> !weather 97213
<orebuntu> bkerensa: Current weather for Portland, OR
<orebuntu> Overcast, Temp: 52, Wind Chill: NA F, Humidity: 83%, Pressure: 29.72", Wind: North 0mph
<orebuntu> Forecast: Chance of a Thunderstorm, High: 59 F, Low: 39 F
<jPiroshky> !figlet WooHoo!
<orebuntu> __        __          _   _             _
<orebuntu> \ \      / /__   ___ | | | | ___   ___ | |
<orebuntu>  \ \ /\ / / _ \ / _ \| |_| |/ _ \ / _ \| |
<orebuntu>   \ V  V / (_) | (_) |  _  | (_) | (_) |_|
<orebuntu>    \_/\_/ \___/ \___/|_| |_|\___/ \___/(_)
<jPiroshky> hahaha
<bkerensa> !figlet Wat
<orebuntu> __        __    _
<orebuntu> \ \      / /_ _| |_
<orebuntu>  \ \ /\ / / _` | __|
<orebuntu>   \ V  V / (_| | |_
<orebuntu>    \_/\_/ \__,_|\__|
<goddard> !weather 97317
<orebuntu> goddard: Current weather for Salem, OR
<orebuntu> Mostly Cloudy, Temp: 54, Wind Chill: NA F, Humidity: 69%, Pressure: 29.72", Wind: South 8mph
<orebuntu> Forecast: Chance of a Thunderstorm, High: 54 F, Low: 37 F
<bkerensa> !weather 99505
<orebuntu> bkerensa: Current weather for Fort Richardson, AK
<orebuntu> Mostly Cloudy, Temp: 38, Wind Chill: 32 F, Humidity: 66%, Pressure: 29.81", Wind: West 9mph
<orebuntu> Forecast: Partly Cloudy, High: 52 F, Low: 30 F
<bkerensa> Thats cold
<goddard> !figlet GODDARD
<orebuntu>   ____  ___  ____  ____    _    ____  ____
<orebuntu>  / ___|/ _ \|  _ \|  _ \  / \  |  _ \|  _ \
<orebuntu> | |  _| | | | | | | | | |/ _ \ | |_) | | | |
<orebuntu> | |_| | |_| | |_| | |_| / ___ \|  _ <| |_| |
<orebuntu>  \____|\___/|____/|____/_/   \_\_| \_\____/
<goddard> !figlet UBUNTU
<orebuntu>  _   _ ____  _   _ _   _ _____ _   _
<orebuntu> | | | | __ )| | | | \ | |_   _| | | |
<orebuntu> | | | |  _ \| | | |  \| | | | | | | |
<orebuntu> | |_| | |_) | |_| | |\  | | | | |_| |
<orebuntu>  \___/|____/ \___/|_| \_| |_|  \___/
<thefinn93> !figlet wut
<orebuntu>                 _
<orebuntu> __      ___   _| |_
<orebuntu> \ \ /\ / / | | | __|
<orebuntu>  \ V  V /| |_| | |_
<orebuntu>   \_/\_/  \__,_|\__|
<tgm4883> http://i.imgur.com/jy1BF.png
<tgm4883> That is actually pretty good
<bkerensa> blkperl: Your campus is not closed for any weird reason today right? I plan to bring out a Ubuntu care package for PSU
<blkperl> bkerensa: not that i know of
<bkerensa> blkperl: you guys need Ubuntu love yes?
<blkperl> yes
<blkperl> we ran out of cds
<bkerensa> blkperl: ok
<tgm4883> blkperl, you go to PSU?
<bkerensa> blkperl: Be there in a couple hours or so
<blkperl> tgm4883: yep
<tgm4883> cool
<blkperl> bkerensa: alright, i notified the front desk
<blkperl> there expecting you :P
<blkperl> tgm4883: do you go to PSU?
<tgm4883> blkperl, no, I work at a college in salem
<blkperl> oh cool
<blkperl> !figlet PRECISE
<orebuntu>  ____  ____  _____ ____ ___ ____  _____
<orebuntu> |  _ \|  _ \| ____/ ___|_ _/ ___|| ____|
<orebuntu> | |_) | |_) |  _|| |    | |\___ \|  _|
<orebuntu> |  __/|  _ <| |__| |___ | | ___) | |___
<orebuntu> |_|   |_| \_\_____\____|___|____/|_____|
<bkerensa> tgm4883: will you make the release party?
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> most likely
<Brian_H> haha thats cool :)
<bkerensa> !figlet Linbit
<orebuntu>  _     _       _     _ _
<orebuntu> | |   (_)_ __ | |__ (_) |_
<orebuntu> | |   | | '_ \| '_ \| | __|
<orebuntu> | |___| | | | | |_) | | |_
<orebuntu> |_____|_|_| |_|_.__/|_|\__|
<bkerensa> Brian_H: ^
<bkerensa> Brian_H: will someone from Linbit be at the release party for photos with the banner?
<Brian_H> heck yea I'll be there and I think devin will be too
<Brian_H> !figlet LIN:BIT
<orebuntu>  _     ___ _   _   ____ ___ _____
<orebuntu> | |   |_ _| \ | |_| __ )_ _|_   _|
<orebuntu> | |    | ||  \| (_)  _ \| |  | |
<orebuntu> | |___ | || |\  |_| |_) | |  | |
<orebuntu> |_____|___|_| \_(_)____/___| |_|
<Brian_H> close :)
<Brian_H> where will it be at?
<bkerensa> Brian_H: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-or/1609/detail/
<Brian_H> sweet
<Brian_H> I should probably just look there next time I have a question ;p
<bkerensa> Brian_H: or mailing list ;)
<Brian_H> let me check I think I'm on that
<cy1> Fuckin Apple... how does an updated program make older printers that once worked, stop working?
<cy1> I haven't been able to align my print heads on this Epson for years. :( Horizontal stripes, horizontal stripes everywhere.
<bkerensa> cy1: although I am not a fan of censorship :P I will gently remind that on core channels we have to enforce the CoC
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> but I do understand ^
<bkerensa> blkperl: I am going to have to bump till tomorrow :( things came up
<bkerensa> you will have them in hand this week though
<bkerensa> and I will bring enough to hopefully last a month =o
<tgm4883> cy1, I'll agree to that, Microsoft is the same way
<bkerensa> tgm4883: I think its all software though... I had had open source stuff break in newer versions
<bkerensa> tgm4883: my scanner stopped working for instance
<bkerensa> and my headphone jack
<cy1> tgm4883: well, specifically the Common UNIX Printing System, which Apple have commandeered.
<cy1> What a mess.
<cy1> I miss /dev/lp0 :(
<bkerensa> How many of you are using openphoto?
<bkerensa> to keep your photos "open"
<cy1> ?
<cy1> I use JPEG for my photos
<bkerensa> cy1: http://openphoto.me
<bkerensa> ^ all the cool kids are using it
<bkerensa> (Disclaimer: I am Community Manager for OpenPhoto :P)
<cy1> hm...
<cy1> Controlling your own photos sounds suspiciously like censorship and copywrong.
<cy1> But I guess another flickr.com can't hurt.
<bkerensa> cy1: ?
<bkerensa> cy1: openphoto provides a framework that allows self-hosting through Dropbox/S3 /Box (Soon) and your own server
<bkerensa> so you own the photos
<bkerensa> versus Yahoo or Google owning them
<bkerensa> or Facebook for that matter
<cy1> bkerensa: So, the idea is you're not trying to reserve reproduction rights, unlike Yahoo or Google.
<cy1> who are totally doing that, but nobody reads the TOS
<bkerensa> openphoto.me is hosted but it gives you S3 and Drop as a option or you can go to theopenphotoproject.org and git clone the code and self host
<bkerensa> :D
<tgm4883> I keep all of my photos on my fridge
<bkerensa> tgm4883: must get crowded
<tgm4883> nah, I don't like to take pictures
<tgm4883> so really, the only thing on there is coupons on the back of grocery receipts
<bkerensa> tgm4883: :( I need to start using coupons... I hear so many people save money doing it but idk
<blkperl> bkerensa: ok, but i don't think anyone will want them after precise comes out :)
<bkerensa> blkperl: precise wont be out tomorrow
<bkerensa> blkperl: how about 25 then? could you give that many out before precise?
<blkperl> bkerensa: im sure we will go though however many you give us
<blkperl> but precise is on everyones brain :D
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> blkperl: really good stuff
<bkerensa> blkperl: any PSU folk coming to release party? we would love to have you guys
<blkperl> yep
<bkerensa> blkperl: Precise imho is a polished 11.10 ... I really look forward to 12.10 and 13.04 which will be super good as they get ready to push to mobile
<blkperl> bkerensa: I could care less about mobile :)
<blkperl> I just want a stable server / desktop distro
<bkerensa> blkperl: well they idea is not so much that I care about mobile just that they will have to heavily refine bluetooth support and other things that are essential to it working on mobile
<bkerensa> blkperl: atm I have a brand new bluetooth headset that wont work :(
<bkerensa> so they will have to fix this if they want to be successful in the mobile market
<bkerensa> :D
<blkperl> haha yeah that sounds like a problem
<bkerensa> maybe bdmurray will know someone who can help get this bug fixed so I have working bluetooth :P
<bkerensa> kees: How is Fedora trying to re-create the wheel?
<kees> bkerensa: reimplementing the ptrace restrictions that my Yama LSM provides
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> kees: have they provided any justification for the move?
<kees> bkerensa: kind of. mostly they seemed totally unaware of it. I've fixed that now.
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-13
<bkerensa> c_smith: you around?
<blkperl> where did steve go..
<blkperl> launchpad you should really recognize redmine when you see it, or not complain...
<bkerensa> hello gaspasser
<gaspasser> Good day.  Just stopped by to see if there was any activity
<bkerensa> gaspasser: only a little :)
 * bkerensa runs to take garbage out before he forgets
<gaspasser> I am playing in Precise and having a blast with it.  Waiting for the Cinnamon desktop to come back into play
 * slangasek waves
<bkerensa> gaspasser: You can install that right now if you would like
<bkerensa> blkperl: ^
 * bkerensa really goes to take out trash and compost now
<gaspasser> Last time I tried, the ppa for precise had been taken down
<gaspasser> If it's back up I will reinstall
<slangasek> <sealab2021>cinnamon!</sealab2021>
<gaspasser> ??
<gaspasser> All I find is version 1.2.  I had 1.4 installed.  It crashed.
<gaspasser> Installed Cinnamon ver 1.4...let's see how well it plays
 * gaspasser waves goodnight
<bkerensa> gnight!
* bkerensa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-or to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Oregon Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Webpage: http://ubuntu-oregon.org (has links  to mailing list, forum, and more!) | IRC Meeting 2nd Sunday of Every Month @ 7pm | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | Precise Release Party Coming Up! -> http://j.mp/PreciseParty  | Ubuntu Oregon Giveaway -> http://bit.ly/HCfymC
<c_smith> yay for having homework take all day and close to half the night and still not fully finished.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> c_smith: you are up quite late
<c_smith> yep, need to read chapters 1-10 of Jane Eyre, and then write an essay on it, I'm only on  chapter four.
<c_smith> this essay is due at 8AM tomorrow.
<c_smith> Writing 121 is nothing to take with a light heart or busy schedule.
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> anywho, I took a short break, and found a topic you had posted on Reddit about (through another person) that would affect people like me.
<c_smith> http://www.usatoday.com/news/health/story/2012-04-05/doctors-change-autism-definition/54047994/1#.T4Iu5RKvODA.reddit just to name the topic.
<orebuntu> c_smith's tiny URL is http://tinyurl.com/7xhcyh4
<c_smith> ok.... not sure what use that orebuntu message was at the moment, but ok.
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> !weather 97303
<orebuntu> bkerensa: Current weather for Salem, OR
<orebuntu> Clear, Temp: 43, Wind Chill: 41 F, Humidity: 89%, Pressure: 29.75", Wind: North 4mph
<orebuntu> Forecast: Partly Cloudy, High: 73 F, Low: 36 F
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> feels about that temperature in my room.
<bkerensa> !figlet Cold
<orebuntu>   ____      _     _
<orebuntu>  / ___|___ | | __| |
<orebuntu> | |   / _ \| |/ _` |
<orebuntu> | |__| (_) | | (_| |
<orebuntu>  \____\___/|_|\__,_|
 * bkerensa pets orebuntu
<c_smith> now that, that has me laughing a little bit.
 * c_smith checks his email to confirm when the rescheduled IRC meeting was
<bkerensa> c_smith: which subreddit was that article on?
<bkerensa> c_smith: this Sunday as much as I really dont wanna do it ;)
<bkerensa> unfortunately nathwill_gone likely has plans or I would ask him to hold it
<bkerensa> :D
<c_smith> bkerensa, I just looked at the link, let me check what the subreddit is.
<c_smith> wait, that article wasn't on reddit, but USA Today.
<c_smith> >.< my bad, still relevant to people like me.
<bkerensa> heh
<bkerensa> c_smith: yeahs its going to change things pretty radically I hear.... Apparently a couple experts left the task force because they felt the changes they are proposing would harm children and adults who were severely autistic and leave them without services and medical care
<c_smith> What I believe Autism needs to be seen as is more of something along the lines of a type of person instead of disease. as those of us with it will never be rid of it, however normal we may look.
<c_smith> me included.
<bkerensa> I am not sure why Psychiatrists are redefining Autism anyways since it is not a Mental Health disorder but instead is Neurodevelopmental
<c_smith> true,
<bkerensa> which is in the realm of heavily specialized MD's who usually have a Phd to boot
<c_smith> haha, this is like if a plumber tried to change something in the government himself, eh?
<c_smith> without petition, and acting as if he were in the government.
<c_smith> Gonna change the subject here to get one remark about the current Unity state: it's a heck of a lot more useable in my opinion than 11.10. and has some nice features.
<c_smith> Still haven't figured HUD out, though.
<bkerensa> its fun
<c_smith> it's installed by default in Beta 2, right?
<bkerensa> yes I think
<bkerensa> System Settings in 12.04 is going to get a small change :P
<c_smith> looks like it is, doesn't seem to open on Firefox, or any app I have tried it on.
<c_smith> oh, that's why, wrong alt key.
<c_smith> nice feature. I'll definitely have to make use of it.
<c_smith> bkerensa, has the system settings change landed in the beta that you know of?
<bkerensa> not yet I am waiting for a core developer to review my change
<c_smith> nice. mind if I ask what the change is?
<bkerensa> c_smith: it wont occur due to string freeze
<bkerensa> :)
<c_smith> ah, I see.
<c_smith> bugfix, then?
<bkerensa> yes
<c_smith> cool
<blkperl> slangasek: any chance this will be fixed before precise comes out?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/552786
<lubotu1> Launchpad bug 552786 in upstart "initctl: lacks proper exit codes" [Medium,Triaged]
<slangasek> blkperl: nope, sorry
<blkperl> slangasek: :(
<blkperl> 12.10?
<slangasek> blkperl: can't commit right now :)
<slangasek> patches welcome!
<blkperl> does 12.10 have a name yet?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> well maybe in sabdfl's head but not public yet
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill_gone: you left your work screen up? :P if you get this hit me up on text
<bkerensa> Brian_H: How does Lunch next Thursday at at the place I mentioned sound?
<Brian_H> awesome :) let me know what time
<bkerensa> Brian_H: What time works for you? Its out here in Northeast
<bkerensa> bdmurray: is it safe to assume that any maverick bug can be marked won't fix?
<bdmurray> bkerensa: How do you know its a maverick bug?
<bdmurray> and not a precise bug too?
<bkerensa> bdmurray: I see... even if its series targeted and pretty old?
<bdmurray> well if it has bug task targetted to maverick then that task should be closed as won't fix
<bdmurray> but if a bug was just reported a maverick it should be assumed to still affect precise and even Q
<tgm4883> bkerensa, http://www.ubuntu-oregon.org/2012/04/12/lets-get-social-giveaway/ seems to be taking forever to load
<bkerensa> tgm4883: cloudflare
<bkerensa> tgm4883: they are under a DDoS I think
<tgm4883> nice
<nathwill> !figlet DSPAM
<orebuntu>  ____  ____  ____   _    __  __
<orebuntu> |  _ \/ ___||  _ \ / \  |  \/  |
<orebuntu> | | | \___ \| |_) / _ \ | |\/| |
<orebuntu> | |_| |___) |  __/ ___ \| |  | |
<orebuntu> |____/|____/|_| /_/   \_\_|  |_|
<nathwill> :D
<blkperl> slangasek: have you noticed that switching between unity and virtual terminals makes unity choke on rendering the bar
<slangasek> no
<blkperl> [xfixes] Barrier event queue full.  Dropping further events
<blkperl> what does that mean ^
<kees> !googlepage msg . --version
<orebuntu> Going to search google...
<lubotu1> kees: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu> grep (GNU grep) 2.10
<orebuntu> Copyright (C) 2011 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<orebuntu> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>.
<orebuntu> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
<orebuntu> There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.
<orebuntu> Written by Mike Haertel and others, see <http://git.sv.gnu.org/cgit/grep.git/tree/AUTHORS>.
<orebuntu> When . is googled, --version is found on page 1: http://www.google.com/search?q=.&start=0
 * kees whistles innocently
<blkperl> slangasek: i gurantee if you bring a precise box that i can make unity slow down to a crawl
<bkerensa> nathwill: I got a e-mail from dspam@configureme.com
<bkerensa> ?
<slangasek> well, you asked me if I've noticed this, and I haven't :)
<bkerensa> talking about DSPAM
<blkperl> slangasek: alright run a memory intensive process, switch to vt, kill the process, and switch back to desktop and unity will be in angry mode :)
<bkerensa> kees: do u know how to hack pulseaudio :P
<slangasek> !googlepage msg . `ls /`
<lubotu1> slangasek: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu> Going to search google...
<slangasek> hmm!
<orebuntu> Sorry, `ls was not found in the first 1000 results of the search .. Looks like you need to blog more.
<bkerensa> watch the bot crashes
<slangasek> blkperl: I'm running unity-2d, so my results may not match anyway
<bkerensa> !googlepage msg . "ls/"
<lubotu1> bkerensa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu> Going to search google...
<kees> bkerensa: "hack"? a tiny bit
<blkperl> slangasek: compiz is stealling all the cpu too :(
<bkerensa> kees: I am just trying to find someone to help me fix my bluetooth bug :P
<nathwill> lol
<kees> bkerensa: oh, dunno about that bit
<orebuntu> Sorry, "ls/" was not found in the first 1000 results of the search .. Looks like you need to blog more.
<bkerensa> hm
<kees> !googlepage msg . --file=.bash_history
<orebuntu> Going to search google...
<lubotu1> kees: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu> Sorry, --file=.bash_history was not found in the first 1000 results of the search .. Looks like you need to blog more.
<bkerensa> nathwill: what modules are loaded ^
<bkerensa> does it do dice?
<nathwill> bkerensa, check in ~nathwill/src/hackabot/commands
<bkerensa> k
<nathwill> alright, i'm outta here y'all, gotta 2 hr drive to go see my folks tonite
<kees> !help
<orebuntu> Commands: 8ball about admin asshat bc blame cowsay date dc distro echo fail figlet fire fob fortune google googlefight googlepage group hacker hangman help insult limerick lunch me msg notice ping praise proverb quote remindme s score seen slogan tardhat topic uptime urban weather whip wikipath wikipedia wiktionary win woot wtf yoda zima
<lubotu1> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bkerensa> nathwill: oh have fun
<nathwill> have a great day all!
<bkerensa> nathwill: seeya thursday
<bkerensa> !distro
<lubotu1> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<orebuntu> AV Linux
<bkerensa> !APT
<lubotu1> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<bkerensa> weird
<kees> !8ball
<orebuntu>  ___________
<orebuntu> /           \
<orebuntu> \           /
<orebuntu>  \  HECK   /
<orebuntu>   \  YEA! /
<orebuntu>    \     /
<orebuntu>     \___/
<slangasek> !cupt
<slangasek> what?  how can it not know cupt?
<slangasek> the reimplementation of apt in perl is the most important development in software since the reimplementation of java in haskell
<kees> !cowsay -f owl cupt
<orebuntu>  ______
<orebuntu> < cupt >
<orebuntu>  ------
<orebuntu>   \ _v_
<orebuntu>    <@,@>
<lubotu1> kees: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu>    [`-']
<orebuntu>    -"-"-
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> !cowsay
<orebuntu> Usage: !cowsay -l OR !cowsay [-f critter] phrase...
<bkerensa> !cowsay  -l
<orebuntu> Critters: bunny default koala small tux beaver owl shamrock clover sun koolaid
<bkerensa> !cowsay -f tux moar juju
<lubotu1> bkerensa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu>  ___________
<orebuntu> < moar juju >
<orebuntu>  -----------
<orebuntu>    \
<orebuntu>     \
<orebuntu>         .--.
<orebuntu>        |o_o |
<orebuntu>        |:_/ |
<orebuntu>       //   \ \
<orebuntu>      (|     | )
<orebuntu>     /'\_   _/`\
<orebuntu>     \___)=(___/
<blkperl> !cowsay -f tux puppet master online, resistance is futile
<orebuntu>  _____________________________________
<orebuntu> / puppet master online, resistance is \
<orebuntu> \ futile                              /
<orebuntu>  -------------------------------------
<orebuntu>    \
<lubotu1> blkperl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu>     \
<orebuntu>         .--.
<orebuntu>        |o_o |
<orebuntu>        |:_/ |
<orebuntu>       //   \ \
<orebuntu>      (|     | )
<orebuntu>     /'\_   _/`\
<orebuntu>     \___)=(___/
<blkperl> bkerensa: ^
<bkero> fwah
<bkerensa> !cowsay -f beaver fwah bkero
<lubotu1> bkerensa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu>  ____________
<orebuntu> < fwah bkero >
<orebuntu>  ------------
<orebuntu>               ___   \
<orebuntu>            .="   "=._.---.
<orebuntu>          ."         c ' Y'`p
<orebuntu>         /   ,       `.  w_/
<orebuntu>         |   '-.   /     /
<orebuntu>   _,..._|      )_-\ \_=.\
<orebuntu>  `-....-'`------)))`=-'"`'"
<Brian_H> lol
<Brian_H> awesome
<bkero> !cowsay -f sun nyaa!
<orebuntu>  _______
<orebuntu> < nyaa! >
<orebuntu>  -------
<orebuntu>    \  \|/ ____ \|/
<orebuntu>       "@'/ .. \`@"
<lubotu1> bkero: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<orebuntu>       /_| \__/ |_\
<orebuntu>          \__U_/
#ubuntu-us-or 2012-04-14
 * c_smith is at Broadway Commons for the Ubuntu Hour, albeit half asleep.
<c_smith> bkerensa, have you found out where Broadway Commons is so you can find it?
<c_smith> please tell me there is someone here I can talk to (at Broadway Commons)
<c_smith> well, I get there, wait about an hour, and on my way home, I realize I'm 1 hour ahead of schedule. >.<
<bkerensa> c_smith: lol :P
 * bkerensa is on his way out the door for a trip to Seaside.... just for the fun of it
<cy1> <3
<goddard> hey
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-09
<bkerensa> nathwill: morning
<testing> bkerensa
<nathwill> hey, morning bkerensa
<nathwill> morning everyone
<nathwill> how's it going?
<bkerensa> oh fun
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> nathwill: u?
<nathwill> not bad
<nathwill> planted a garden this weekend :)
<bkerensa> oh yeah?
<bkerensa> I am planting mine next weekend... there has been some frost and its supposed to get cold this week
<bkerensa> dont want them to die
<nathwill> yeah it's colder than i thought it would be
<nathwill> we're tarping them at night
<nathwill> http://blog.linode.com/2013/04/09/linode-nextgen-ram-upgrade/
<bkerensa> nathwill: oh nice... I still have a hefty credit with them
<bkerensa> nathwill: http://hackspots.net/
<bkerensa> nathwill: will you make it to lfnw?
<blkperl> slangasek: openldap has a memory leak on ubuntu 12.04 :(
<blkperl> don't make us use centos
<slangasek> blkperl: I think I am going to set up a bot that responds to all highlights from you with a sympathetic nod and shrug
<blkperl> slangasek: thats what I was going for, I need a complainbot :)
<slangasek> blkperl: do you know where the memory is leaking?
<blkperl> want some pmaps?
<nibalizer> slangasek: i don't know how to figuret out where the memory leak is :(
<nibalizer> i took some pmaps
<nibalizer>  http://i.imgur.com/bc0Vfw4.png
<slangasek> run slapd under valgrind, for great justice
<nibalizer> that is a cycle of grow memory, oomkiller, puppet restarts
<nibalizer> slangasek: don't i need it to be compiled with debuging symbols
<slangasek> blkperl: a pmap wouldn't help much to narrow down the cause
<blkperl> slangasek: I was just repeating what nibz was telling me before he joined the channel :)
<slangasek> nibalizer: install the dbgsym packages from ddebs.ubuntu.com, that should be enough?
<nibalizer> okay
<nibalizer> i'll try that!
<slangasek> .... assuming they're available, since historically we've not been great at keeping the write packages on there; if you find you're missing any relevant packages, let me know and we can cook you some fresh debug builds
<nibalizer> kk
<nibalizer> slangasek:
<nibalizer> slapd-dbgsym : Depends: slapd (= 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4) but 2.4.28-1.1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<nibalizer> not sure what that means
<slangasek> did you enable precise-updates for ddebs.ubuntu.com?
<nibalizer> this is my sources.list line
<nibalizer> deb http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ precise main restricted universe multiverse
<slangasek> you need an exact version match of the binary package and debug symbols (obviously); you've configured to look at only precise for ddebs while your binary package is from precise-updates
<slangasek> so you should add a second line for precise-updates
<nibalizer> hrm okay
<nibalizer> will do
<nibalizer> ty
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-10
<nibalizer> slangasek: its running in valgrind now
<nibalizer> in screen
<nibalizer> and appending the valgrind log to a file
<nibalizer> i think im a terrible person
<bkerensa> slangasek: So how would I request approval to upload raring doc?
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> or get it sponsored even
<bkerensa> Doc Team has just finished changes to doc and we handed it off to translations
<bkerensa> running behind
<slangasek> nibalizer: so in case you're not familiar with valgrind, let me point out that you don't want to run it to OOM, because then valgrind won't be able to report on the leaks... probably running for an hour or two and then ^C'ing it is sufficient
<slangasek> bkerensa: approval to upload raring docs> talk to the DMB about PPU
<bkerensa> slangasek: no no :) not upload rights... Uhh exception for uploading raring doc after string freeze
<bkerensa> slangasek: the doc series was made after the string freeze
<bkerensa> slangasek: raring is shipping old docs right now ;)
<bkerensa> Version: 12.10.3
<nibalizer> slangasek: kk
<c_smith> hmmmmm....... activity on this channel, that's kinda rare (or seems so to me, but I'm not on IRC 24/7)
<c_smith> anyone know if there'll be a release party for 13.04 thrown by the LoCo team?
<QIII> This would be the first time I have seen a live person on here after joining the team -- and I haven't been able to make any events because they are not scheduled when I can make it down from Portland.
<c_smith> QIII, dang, would love to see you at the Ubuntu Hours, the days can still be tweaked if needbe for people.
<QIII> Oh, it would probably be 7:30 or 8:00 before I could make it to Salem on a week night.  Any chance anyone brings a laptop with Skype?
<nibalizer> slangasek: okya have have some datase
<nibalizer> http://i.imgur.com/mzymxK1.png
<nibalizer> https://raw.github.com/nibalizer/gisst/valgrind.log-22200/valgrind.log
<nibalizer> on first inspection, the box lost a ton of memory, but valgrand doesn't seem to  think so
<c_smith> I usually have a laptop, a Lenovo IdeaPad U400, and I'll have to see if Arch has a package of Skype available.
<slangasek> bkerensa: per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationStringFreeze, if you want to upload the docs after string freeze you should get a consensus with the translators
<slangasek> nibalizer: so, are you sure the memory usage isn't due to caches or the like?  maybe it would be worth having a look at those pmaps of yours
<slangasek> nibalizer: what *exactly* is being graphed in those various graphs?
<nibalizer> slangasek: Its collectd running one of its collectors
<slangasek> ok, but what is it collecting?
<nibalizer> blkperl: what exactly are we graphing with collectd.*.memory.memory-*
<blkperl> slangasek: uh... used-memory vs free-memory
 * nibalizer imagines steve wants to know how thts calculated
<nibalizer> like does it shell  out to free -m or what
<slangasek> well, for what definition of "used"?  is the kernel page cache part of your "used" count or your "free" count?
<blkperl> slangasek: https://github.com/collectd/collectd/blob/master/src/memory.c
<slangasek> s/page cache/disk cache/
<blkperl> https://collectd.org/wiki/index.php/Plugin:Memory
<nibalizer> slangasek: when you run `htop` it reports slapd as consuming most of the memory
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so in that case, yes, would like to see some pmaps
<slangasek> fwiw this may be a bdb tuning issue
<nibalizer> kk
<nibalizer> https://raw.github.com/nibalizer/gisst/pmap.2013-04-05-18206/pmap.2013-04-05
<nibalizer> https://raw.github.com/nibalizer/gisst/pmap.2013-04-09-3394/pmap.2013-04-09
<nibalizer> the earlier one is right after a restart so is 'healthy'
<nibalizer> the other one is when consuming massive rseoruces
<slangasek> hmm.  everything points to it being legitimate memory usage that's not leaked
<slangasek> just apparently... not garbage-collected until exit
<slangasek> maybe there's per-thread memory usage and you have an excessive number of threads configured?
<slangasek> (combined with threads are going stale and not being reused correctly?)
<nibalizer> looking at it makes it look like only 4 threads run
<nibalizer> which makes sense because the box is a 2 core with HT
<nibalizer> oshi!
<nibalizer> you may be on to something
<nibalizer> how do i see threads? do they show in the process table?
<nibalizer> pgrep only shows one slapd
<nibalizer> but htop shows about 12 slapds all with 9% of the memory and differt pids
<nibalizer> here we go
<nibalizer> root@citadelofadun:~# ps -e -T | grep slap | wc -l
<nibalizer> 14
<slangasek> nibalizer: right - is that number going up over time?
<blkperl> slangasek: its 18 now
<slangasek> blkperl: so I'm not finding, in a quick doc search, any info about configuring the size of slapd's thread pool; but if you see the thread count continuing to rise, I'd look at something being amiss there
<bkerensa> mmm
<nibalizer> holding at 18
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-11
<aprez> hello
<nibalizer> slangasek: okay we got it fixed
<nibalizer> aprez: hello
<nibalizer> slangasek: the problem was I had the consumer misconfigured to do replication
<nibalizer> it was replicating most but not all of the entries
<nibalizer> presumably this caused the provider to cache in memoriy
<nibalizer> causing the use
<aprez> have a pretty terrific idea
<nibalizer> aprez: ?
<slangasek> nibalizer: ah, fun :)
<nibalizer> slangasek: thanks for your help
<nibalizer> we took a couple of core dumps from it while it was vagranting
<nibalizer> and one of our guys gziped them and they shrunk right down
<nibalizer> which makes sense
<bkerensa> slangasek: your having a small uprising on the wubi thing
<bkerensa> ;p
<slangasek> people can uprise however they like; Ubuntu is a community project, if someone wants to get Wubi into releasable shape they're welcome to do so
<bkerensa> slangasek: they are saying its unclear the status on wubi
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> people are saying it wasnt made clear whether its dropped or not and that whatever the decision was should be announced on devel-announce
<slangasek> why are these anonymous people proxying to you? :)
<bkerensa> slangasek: they are not
<bkerensa> slangasek: they are in #ubuntu-community-team
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> angry people
<bkerensa> <TheLordOfTime> bkerensa, bleh, part of me would love to give the devel team a part of my mind about that, because dropping Wubi isn't like dropping a package or changing a package, that's a MAJOR change.
<bkerensa> ;)
<slangasek> well, that's why it's highlighted in the beta release notes
<slangasek> bkerensa: but unless the argument they're making is "we would have fixed those bugs if only we had KNOWN it was being dropped", I don't see how it matters to have only announced it on ubuntu-devel (so far)?
<bkerensa> slangasek: idk... people these days
<bkerensa> ;p
<aprez> Hello hello hello :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-12
<shirgall> bkerensa: gratz
<bkerensa> shirgall: thanks
<bkerensa> shirgall: you going up to LFNW?
<shirgall> bkerensa: I'm going to ODS, at least. :)
<bkerensa> shirgall: What is that?
<shirgall> Openstack Sumnmit
<shirgall> https://www.openstack.org/summit/portland-2013/
<bkerensa> shirgall: ahh I didn know that abbreviation... I will be there too... not sure how long though just going for a few sessions
<bkerensa> shirgall: seems like half of Canonical is going :)
<shirgall> bkerensa: Less than a tenth
<shirgall> shirgall: I'm local, not much excuse to avoid it
<shirgall> shirgall: Why am I talking to myself?
<shirgall> :)
 * shirgall wanders off to find dinner
<bkerensa> heh
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-04-13
<bkerensa> slangasek: do we have a authoritative page for instructions on install Ubuntu alongside Windows 8?
<slangasek> bkerensa: why should Windows 8 be special?
<bkerensa> slangasek: someone was asking on the PLUG mailing list and was concerned about trying to install Ubuntu on their new Thinkpad and voiding their warranty and if it didnt work they would be out of luck
<slangasek> that doesn't really answer the question I asked
<bkerensa> so I was seeking to reassure them but didn't know if we had a reliable wiki covering UEFI support
<bkerensa> well
<slangasek> Ubuntu is Just Works™ on all supported hardware; no specific instructions for Windows 8 / UEFI
<bkerensa> slangasek: I understand that but convincing others is another thing.... There is a quantity of FUD out there especially on LUG mailing lists where people are having distro measuring contests and spread misinformation
<bkerensa> slangasek: this was the thread and I replied two messages down http://lists.pdxlinux.org/pipermail/plug/2013-April/077895.html
<slangasek> well, I can't offer any reassurance that Ubuntu is going to install on any particular piece of hardware that I haven't tested
<slangasek> but he can search for his system here: https://friendly.ubuntu.com/
<bkerensa> slangasek: yeah its not listed there or on the Ubuntu Certified list
<bkerensa> oh well
<slangasek> his warranty concerns are certainly misplaced
<slangasek> but I'm not going to try to convince him of that
<slangasek> eh... I'm only one of the developers who worked on UEFI support :-P
<slangasek> feh, why does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI point to "Linux-Secure-Remix" first?
<bkerensa> slangasek: idk... ahh someone else helped you add the support? I thought you did the work on the Ubuntu side of things
<slangasek> heh
<slangasek> it's not a one-man show
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> well yeah
<bkerensa> I know matthew garret made the shim for fedora
<slangasek> Colin Watson gets most of the props
<bkerensa> I thought you just forked it... changed it and implemented it
<bkerensa> ah
<slangasek> "Notifications sent to: yannubuntu"
<slangasek> ah, of course
<slangasek> ... the creator of Linux-Secure-Remix :P
<slangasek> gah, help.ubuntu.com is such a ghetto
<bkerensa> LOL
<slangasek> really loving that the page tells users "oh Secure Boot might not work, here's how you disable it", let me tell ya
<slangasek> great, yeah, just tell the users to disable secure boot without talking to the developers about a feature being broken that we believe is working perfectly
#ubuntu-us-or 2015-04-06
<wxl> sgclark: pong :)
<sgclark> wxl: hey, sorry was finally get my train tickets and needed to know which one you got, already got them though, hopefully same train
<wxl> sgclark: let me look up my tix 1s
<wxl> i just got a jorno bt keyboard for use with tablets and phones so i've been not using my normal workflow so kind of away from irc
<wxl> should you need me you can always text or send a message á la google hangouts.
<wxl> did i give you my phone?
<sgclark> nope
<wxl> now i have
<wxl> 5516 eug→pdx departing 11:25
<wxl> 516 pdx→bli departing 2:40
<wxl> back is a little weird tho
<wxl> they made some change in my itinerary for some reason or another
<wxl> that's on friday btw :)
<wxl> monday is:
<sgclark> ok great same train
<wxl> 513 bli→kkls departing 8:32
<sgclark> I kinda figured you would not be arriving in pdx at 840 am lol so I had a good guess
<sgclark> same there as well
<wxl> 3513 kkls→pdx departing 1:45
<sgclark> cool
<wxl> 5513 pdx→eug departing 3:35pm
<sgclark> I did good making guesses! lol
<wxl> so we're stuck with one another XD
<sgclark> :)
<wxl> too bad i can't easily use git/bzr on cli or i'd just bring my phone and my bt keyboard
<sgclark> I have to bring lappy.. so much work, I suspect I will be working in between booth helping lol
<wxl> heh
<wxl> yeah and i'll probably need it somehow or another
<wxl> could use it to show off ubuntu flavors on vm
<sgclark> yeah I will be showing off plasma5/kubuntu
<wxl> i was also hoping to figure out a GOOD way to screencast ubuntu phone (well, not the OFFICIAL one, but you get the idea)
<wxl> oh hm, maybe i'll defer to your booth for that XD
<wxl> well i'm going to play with steam a bit and go to bed
<wxl> talk soon
<sgclark> night :)
